# Marathon am Tegernsee



## greenhorn-biker (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels 

Nimmt jemand am Tegernseemarathon teil ?

Am kommenden Wochenende (Sonntag) findet eine geführte Besichtung der Strecke statt, da würde ich gerne mitfahren um zu entscheiden ob ich die Strecke überhaupt schaffen kann  Zwecks schlechtem Wetter und nicht enden wollender Sattelsuche lässt die Kondi mehr als zu wünschen übrig 
Angemeldet hab ich mich für die Strecke A da es mein erster Marathon sein wird und ich Wettkampfluft schnuppern will 

Habe schon gehört dass die Veranstaltung recht überlaufen sein soll, aber es ist immerhin halbwegs in der Nähe 

Würde mich über "Mitfahrer" freuen und vllt lernt man mal die Gesichter zu den Nicks kennen


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2013)

Liebe Greenhorn,

ich war die letzten zwei Jahre dabei... Hab mich dieses Jahr nicht angemeldet. Da eben auch keine Kondition bzw. keine Lust auf Biken und deswegen keine Kondition. 
Ja schade... Wenn würde ich auch nur die A fahren - wobei mir die Rennatmosphäre nicht mehr taugt..
Wünsche dir viel Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Trailsnail_ (24. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich fahr die Strecke B. Mal schaun wie die so wird!

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Mai 2013)

ich auch die B! Die Strecke ansich ist nicht sehr aufregend (letztes Jahr) und hat fast nur Forststraße. Aber die Stimmung dort ist ganz gut  Ich hoffe dass sich das Wetter deutlich bessert!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2013)

Forststrecke auf der A oder B?
Hab mir diese Woche halbe Clickies zugelegt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das für den Wettkampf schon antun will  Aber wenn die Strecke gut zu fahren ist wäre es eine Überlegung...


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,

also was ich so gehört habe, soll die B schön sein, letzter längerer Anstieg hinten raus - also was für die Dieselmotoren wie mich 

Die A hat laut Internet eher Forst- und Asphaltstrecken drinnen.

LG aus dem verregneten München!


----------



## -OnCube- (1. Juni 2013)

Servus,

für die B angemeldet! Nur das Wetter...

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (1. Juni 2013)

Ja das Wetter wird ziemlich gemein morgen! Die Strecken haben sich außer der A und E verändert. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch, dass viele ummelden werden, denn 9 Grad und sinnflutartiger Dauerregen macht den wenigsten Spaß - mit unter mir.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2013)

das war ja mal leider nichts 
Wir hatten zwar gestern Abend für uns sowieso beschlossen gar nicht hinzufahren, aber dass es nun komplett abgesagt werden musste tut mir wirklich leid für die Veranstalter.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Mai 2015)

So, da es in 4 Wochen bald wieder soweit ist....wer nimmt dieses Jahr am Tegernsee Marathon teil? Welche Strecke?

Habe mich wieder mal für die Strecke A angemeldet, war aber ehrlich gesagt etwas erschrocken als sie die Strecke so stark hoch gesetzt haben  letztes Jahr mit 27km 600hm waren die Rahmendaten genau nach meinem Geschmack.
Aber dieses Jahr bin ich stark am zweifeln ob ich das hinbekomme da ich generell noch nie eine Tour mit 900hm gefahren bin 

Ziel ist durchzufahren und anzukommen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Mai 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ziel ist durchzufahren und anzukommen


 
Na dann, greenhorn, hau` rein in die Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (11. Mai 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> noch nie eine Tour mit 900hm


Das können wir ändern 
Donnerstag oder Freitag in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim


----------



## murmel04 (11. Mai 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das können wir ändern
> Donnerstag oder Freitag in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim




Immer dieses heimliche Training


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Mai 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das können wir ändern
> Donnerstag oder Freitag in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim


Du wirst lachen aber ich breche von morgen bis voraussichtlich Sonntag mit Anhang in die Pfalz auf


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2015)

Na also, dann nix wie mit


----------

